# Found dry bag, Brown's Canyon



## summitraftgirl (Jul 23, 2008)

Found a green Seal Line dry bag just below Widowmaker on river right, Sunday the 29th. PM me with the contents and we'll get it back to you.


----------



## Connie (Apr 14, 2011)

*So happy you found our missing dry bag!*

Thank you so much for finding our missing neonish green sea line dry bag. The missing dry bag belongs to Paco Bob lost on Browns this weekend. Please call Connie at 303-809-4882 and we can figure out how to connect. Good Karma and reward coming your way I will be glad to describe the contents when you call me.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

If Paco Bob's involved, there just may be a good story in this!


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Wait a minute. Is that the same green bag that we found and returned in Brown's last month?


----------



## Connie (Apr 14, 2011)

No, first time we have ever lost a dry bag! Hopefully the first and last time we ever lose! So happy that a fellow rafter found it !


----------

